

Kids react to the Apple ][ - creamyhorror
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF7EpEnglgk

======
creamyhorror
It's pretty amazing how much engineering and user-focused innovation has gone
on since the '70s. Having to restart your computer in order to run a program
on another disk? Having to walk to the back of the computer to turn it on and
off? We've come a long way.

One or two of the kids show signs of being potential future programmers, which
is nice. Even if they don't understand all the trouble the old-timey computer
was, they still feel that sense of achivement when they manage to make it do
something correctly.

In the same vein, teens react to '90s Internet:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0mg9DxvfZE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0mg9DxvfZE)

\- and in this one it's easy for us older ones to relate to how teens see the
modern, omnipresent Internet.

